# My First Muskie Bait Prototype



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

These are my true passion...not only because I love to fish for muskies, but the pallette for these baits are much larger and you can do so much more with them....This is the first idea I had for a bait design, so please excuse the roughness of it. I just quickly sealed it, hardly sanded or smoothed out the nicks and such....The main purpose of the lure, is the lip size and angle so that I may try to run it and see how well she runs.....trolling at high speeds is what I'm after. Also, just a rough plexiglass lip I made from material I found layin around the shop. Eventually plan on using Lexan lips...What do you pros think and do you have any suggestions on the look and design??? Thanks!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Roughness?!? Bend your line tie a bit to center it, then throw that baby in the water and catch some fish!!!!

Great job!

jeremy


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll take that one and a blue shad when you get a chance. it looks sweet. and the digital camera really works wonders doesn't it! Your so right about the pallete, it's not even worth trying real hard on a small walleye bait, musky baits whole different ball game.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Paul that looks great! The design / prototype part is the best part of the whole thing. I like the flat angled back. I helps add to the diving curve. The larger baits sure make painting detail fun. Great job!
John


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Looks pretty good


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like a winner. I don't do a lot of sanding either, scuff it up with some 400 grit after you seal it and put a coat of etex over that. It'll be as smooth as a baby's a$$ for the paint. Only thing I might do different is to move the belly hook hanger back a tad, it's just personal preference but I don't like to have them so far to the front that the hook can get hung up on the lip. Doesn't matter so much on a trolling lure as it does a casting lure either.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty much a trolling lure and the hooks going on are 7/0 so it will cover that belly pretty good and won't tangle with the rear hook which I'm more concerned about anyway. Can't wait to give it a run though. Thanks


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks good. Name for it yet? 

When I saw it Jarhead popped into my head.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

One thing at a time Pike...LOL


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont think muskies discriminate much Paul...Pretty sure they are gonna mangle up whatever it is you toss at em...Were gonna have to hook up for a muskie trip...you need to show me the ropes...


----------



## gunnr (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice looking bait. One thing though, if you're testing this for high speed trolling, I wonder if the plexiglass might flex a bit more than lexan causing unwanted performance issues. Not sure as I have never used plexiglass, just hate for you to have problems with a design when there is nothing really wrong with it. Good luck.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I ran it yesterday....its a shaker alright. and dives right now! Exactly what I was looking for. 

Again, this is just a prototype...the plexiglas is simply hot glued in and can be easily removed...I'm more interested in getting the angle right, the size right, then I will make them from lexan I have ordered when I get it all where I want it. Right now, I think the lip is a little too wide at the end, so I have to gring the sides down a bit. Other than that, we're almost ready for a BALLSY name!!


----------

